# Teresa Weatherspoon signed with LA???



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

WTF??? wELL SHE is washed up anyway. It will be weird to see her not on the Liberty.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

She sold her soul and went to the dark side. Just like Karl Malone and Gary Payton. I guess they don't mind riding someone else's coat tails to win a championship.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I wonder if the championship rings that a players win by 'riding the coattails' of a contender have any less value or not to that player. It would really suck for T-Spoon if the Sparks don't win the title this year (and I hope it doesn't). Does she expect a lot of time with Teasley playing the point? Questions, questions, questions.....


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

IMO I dont think the Sharks...I mean Sparks will win. T-Spoon and the Sparks? Uh-uh


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

I am a HUGE fan of the Sparks, and I have always respected T-SPOON for what she can do, or has done in the past, but I don't like where this is going. I know that it is a business first and foremost but one of the reasons I loved the WNBA was that there was no free agency and you know that, unless there's a trade, you'll have the same core players, does that make me a bad person?

I mean how can you go from LA to HOU (mentioning no names, Miss McCrimmon) and from NY to LA. What next? Sheryl Swoopes signing with the Liberty?

I know free agency benefits the players and the league in the long run, but just venting my frustration is all.

By the way, the SPARKS WILL WIN AGAIN IN 2004!!!!!

Jovany


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

well, i just herd bout this now and am rather upset. the liberty are washed up now i dont even know who there best player is, except my girl becky hammon. now i guess im a sparks fan!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> She sold her soul and went to the dark side. Just like Karl Malone and Gary Payton. I guess they don't mind riding someone else's coat tails to win a championship.


hmmm that's not the case. Even if L.A. doesn't win the championship title this year, they(Malone, Payton) will be HOFs and Lakers in our eyes.

Welcome to L.A., Teresa


----------

